# Heat for the workshop



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Winter is coming and I'm thinking about a ventless natural gas heater for my garage workshop. Does anyone have any experience with these heaters? Safe? Any problems with the fumes with 3 - 6 hour exposure? Natural gas vs. propane? Moisture buildup?

Thanks!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I went with an electric heat solution ( http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1161 ) ... considered others, including the ventless gas, but decided against it.

There have been quite a few postings here … do a search for 'heater'.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

Careful when finishing or using solvents - some heaters are not rated for garage use due to fire/explosion hazard. there are specific types of gas heaters that are safe for your shop.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

The main two types that are safer are the Blue Flame and Infrared wall mounted. I looked heavily into them; even playing around in some friend's shops before eventually deciding on a direct vent natural gas heater. The main reason was being able to leave it unattended overnight during glue ups; but if I hadn't gotten the deal I did on mine I would inevitably have went with a blue flame.

1. Natural Gas if you have service available, the propane requires a 100+gal tank which can only be filled by a service. You're also putting a hole through your wall since you'll need to store the tank outside.

2. Cost wise they're the second most effective heaters, wood being the only cheaper source

3. Spraying won't be compatable. Not saying if you spray some shellac for a few minutes you're risking an explosion, but explosive fumes and an open flame just don't mix

4. Moisture; they do add moisture to your room, just have to be a bit more careful with waxing your cast

5. All new models have an oxygen depletion sensor. Below a certain level and they will cut off the gas flow

6. Sawdust - probably one of the more overstated risks. Remember that in high enough concentrations sawdust is a combustable material. If your'e using dust collection at the source and an air cleaner there's no appreciable risk.

7. There is a noticable smell, especially depending on how dirty your natural gas supply is. When brand new they tend to stink more than after a few weeks of use, but it will be there


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Cl, My last shop was heated with a vent-less Natural gas heater with and open flame. Not the most economical heater but it heated the shop nicely. I do intend to heat my new shop with the new flame less gas heaters. I use a electric oil filled heater when getting ready to finish and turn off the gas heater. With good dust collection and air filter there shouldn't be to much trouble with the heater and dust.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I am using a ventless, portable propane heater . I turn it on 2 hours before I go into shop and warm the place up. I then maintain heat with an oil filled electric heater.(The electric costs way more money than my propane.) I am not happy with this heat system, I only rent the place, I make do with what I have.
I have a tiny shop. In my NEXT life I am going to install floor heat. Geothermal system.


----------



## randi (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.modine.com/v2portal/page/portal/modine/modineMarketsDefault/modine_com/markets/building_HVAC/level_5_content_010.htm

Dont forget about separated combustion unit heaters.

The separated combustion Hot Dawg draws its combustion air from outside the work space, ensuring the unit always has plenty of fresh, clean air to breathe. This fresh-air supply reduces common concerns about dusty, dirty or humid applications. Additionally, drawing combustion air from the outside increases overall heating efficiency.

In short, a separated combustion Hot Dawg unit gives you many added advantages, including:
Less maintenance in dusty environments.
Improved efficiency by using outside air for combustion.
Greater durability in "hostile" environments (environments possessing substances that may deteriorate the performance of the unit).
External thermostat and gas connections.
Hush-puppy quiet operation.
Uses natural or propane gas.
Certified for residential, commercial and industrial use.
Low-profile design and neutral color to blend in with decor.
Lightweight, easily installs 1" from ceiling with only 2 angle brackets (included).
Installs quickly and easily with field wiring connections and knockouts for quick access to gas and electricity.
Standard power exhaust simplifies side-wall or roof venting with small-diameter vent pipe.
Right or left hand controls available on all 30-75 units. Gas, electrical and flue connections can be changed by simply flipping the Hot Dawg over.
Permanently-lubricated motor for trouble-free dependability.
Full 10-year warranty on heat exchanger.
Also available with a blower. Contact Modine for further information.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the comments. Now I've got to get to work researching this.


----------

